# Pioneer VSX94TXH or Yamaha RXV3800???



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

OK and I tried this over at AVSforums and got no help so I want to try it here.

I can't make my mind up between a Pioneer VSX94TXH or Yamaha RXV3800. So I am just looking for some input on what one I should get. I will post what will be connected to it below just in case it helps.

*Speakers:*

Center - Polk CSi5
Fronts - Polk RTi12's (floor standing)
Surrounds - Polk RTi10's (floor standing)
Sub-woofer - Polk PSW1000

*A/V Equipment and TV:*

Sony KDSR60XBR2
HR20 connected HDMI
HR21 connected HDMI
PS3 connected HDMI
XBOX360 + HD DVD Drive connected Component/Optical

I will also be adding a Blu-ray player (that will be connected HDMI) so if anyone has an opinion on what one to get the would be great?

Thanks


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't speak to the Pioneer but I own the step down Yamaha, the RX-V1800, and it's super. It sounds great and has worked flawlessly. If weird and hidden discrete remote codes mean anything to you in setting up a universal remote, they are easily available from Yamaha.

Nice speakers, BTW. My store sold a potload of both of those Polk towers and that center channel rocks, literally.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree wholeheartedly. Go with the Yamaha, whether it be the RX-V1800 or the RX-V3800. You won't be disappointed. They are great products.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a Pioneer vsx-1014tx and it works great. I'm sure the 94 would be a great addition to you entertainment system.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Elite just got a very good review in the January issue of Sound&Vision. I was already leaning heavily towards it as I've always been partial to Pioneer and really liked my old 27TX. For this price range I also want to look closer at the Yamaha (most likely alternate for me) and some others I've previously not considered such as Denon and Onkyo. Maybe even the Sony ES with 6 HDMI 1.3 inputs, even though my top of the base line STR-DE997 doesn't do what I need (couldn't get component switching to work, won't decode dts CDs, but at only $210 on clearance it's a decent gap filler).

My need is to be able to connect lots of sources. 3 DVRs (currently 2 have unused HDMI outputs, maybe an add-on HDMI switch), HD-DVD, probable future Blu-ray, LD, re-connect the S-VHS, plus audio from CD, DVD-A, cassette, phono. How many video sources can these handle? Can you select Video1 then toggle HDMI/component-optical/Svideo-analog?


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the Yamaha RX-v3800 and it is awesome. It is network capable and sounds fantastic. I'm using Definitive Technology speakers with the receiver and couldn't be happier. It also has 4 hdmi inputs and is able to decode all the latest - Dolby True HD, etc. I also have the same TV that you have, KDSR60XBR2. If you are considering a Blu-Ray player, go with the PS3. That's what I'm using and it is great. The best thing about using the PS3 as a Blu-Ray player is the ability to install any updates via the internet. The only downside to the PS3 is the fact that you are pretty much stuck with its Bluetooth remote.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far guys, I really appreciate it. If anyone else has an opinion I would love to hear it. I am just trying to make the right decision.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I've no opinion on the receiver choices (I have a discontinued Denon AVR 2307, so anything you get will be better), but your plan on buying a Bluray player caught my attention. Why consider buying a Bluray player if you already have a PS3?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

airpolgas said:


> I've no opinion on the receiver choices (I have a discontinued Denon AVR 2307, so anything you get will be better), but your plan on buying a Bluray player caught my attention. Why consider buying a Bluray player if you already have a PS3?


I do use my PS3 right now but I would think a nice Blu-ray player would be better.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't understand buying a seperate player if you have a PS3 - we have one and I would consider it a waste of money unless it was for a different TV.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had a number of Pioneer products in the last 10 years and they've all been great. As stated above, the SOund & Vision review of the Pioneer was great. I've been looking at upgrading to either:
Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH
Yamaha RX-V3800
Denon 3808CI
I'm really interested to see what people are saying

Regarding a BluRay player... Does the PS3 support the new HD audio formats? That would be a good reason to pop for a new BluRay player. Also, a new BluRay will support online interactive features which may not be avavilable through the PS3 (not sure).


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Regarding a BluRay player... Does the PS3 support the new HD audio formats? That would be a good reason to pop for a new BluRay player. Also, a new BluRay will support online interactive features which may not be avavilable through the PS3 (not sure).


That is one thing I am not sure about and if not that is a reason why I will get a separate Blu-ray player.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Ars Technica article

Crave Blog entry

I agree with pink fairy. If it's not for another room, you may want to put that extra money to your receiver - maybe go one model up (if possible).


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Update: I picked up the Pioneer VSX94TXH a few weeks ago and could not be happier with it. I have heard a lot of different receivers and I can honestly say this receiver sounds the best that I have heard. I also have an older Pioneer Elite receiver and I cannot believe how much better this one sounds over that one.

- It has more A/V connections than I will ever use and I have a lot of equipment. 
- It is the only receiver that I know of that comes with the Ipod included. I am sure there are others out there.
- It can be networked for Media Share and internet radio.
- All A/V inputs can be renamed which is a big plus to me.
- This thing has a lot of power (140 watts per channel).
- The biggest surprise that I have had so far is how cool it stays. If you look at the link in my signature you can see the stand it is in. It only has about 1" clearance on the top that I was worried about but I have had it running for about 8 straight hours already and if you would have touched it you would have thought it was off.

The only two things I don't like about it are the remote is not back lit but I do have a Pronto so it is not a big deal. The only other thing is the volume does not display on the TV screen. It would be nice if it did but also not a big deal for me.

Anyway just wanted to give everyone an update and if you are in the market for a higher end receiver you may want to check this one out.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

The Pioneer Elite is much better than the Yamaha. Had both and bought another Pioneer to replace the Yamaha.


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a Pioneer '94TXH and a Yamaha RX-Z1. In my opinion, the Pioneer is a much better receiver than the Yamaha. Better sound, nicer features.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Congrats on your new toy. I have the 92 TXH and cannot be happier. The sound is fantastic and it does a great job a decoding all of the HD audio formats.


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 16, 2009)

You have an absolutely fantistic system. I really like those speakers. If you are thingking of bi-amping the fronts, I would recommend the Polk LSi15, or LSi25 (based on size of listening area). The Polk LSi9's, would also complement what you already havel. But everything else is perfect. 

You absolutely have to go with the Yahama. Why even consider ruining a great thing, by experimenting. If you have ever herd the Yamaha receivers, with the Polks speakers, you would know.

Although Pioneer has come a long way with their elite line, I think that the RXV-3800 is the next best thing to the big bad RX-Z11, but that is ($5,000), way up there (for me). If you want top shelf, that is it. Otherwise, the RX-V3800 has a lot to offer. You will not be disapointed!

I think that when you are setting up the RX-V3800, and you first hear it through your speakers, you will be instanly convinced, and subsequently converted! I know that I was.


I also like DN (dishnetwork), over Direct TV. I think that their HD picture is sharper, but this is also subjective.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1485344 said:


> Update: I picked up the Pioneer VSX94TXH


Congrats on your purchase. Some years ago I demoed many receivers and ended up coming home with the VSX-84TXSi. Hooked to this unit are Martin Logans, and I could not be happier with my setup.

When the time is right I will replace this unit with a new model from Pioneer.


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,
I would rethink the purchase of a bluray player. The PS3 will do highbitrate audio, you have to ouput it as a bitstream and use the internal decoder in the PS3. The PS3 is also one of the fastest loading bluray players out there.
Glad you're happy with the Pioneer. I own the 3800 and I love it, but if I were shopping for one right now, it would probably be the Pioneer.

Enjoy,
Lowry


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If the choices are Pioneer or Yamaha, I pick Yamaha. If the choices are Pioneer Elite or Yamaha, I pick the Elite gear. All depends on your budget constraints. Of course, I use Denon...

:lol:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow! This is a old thread  I have had the Pioneer Elite for a long time now and love it.


----------

